# History on the 1952 hetchins purchase



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2019)

Well I finally got some history on my hetchins bike purchase... ‘‘this bike was a barn find.. it was owned by E.R. Phillips of bedlington uk.  This bike was a replacement to the first one he purchased in 1951.. the first one was purchased in 51 from a local bike shop and subsequentually had it built up with his specified parts.. during the year he rode the bike and one day out of the blue he veered into traffic towards a Lorry truck. He was hit and sent to the hospital and was in a coma for 5 weeks.. at first they thought it was the trucks fault for the accident. They dicovered the frame had broke at the lower hangar and threw him into traffic.. while he was in the coma the bike shop contacted hetchins had the frame sent back.. hetchins replaced the bike free of charge.. hetchins  painted and pinstriped to his bike club colors. Green with red accent and green pins.  The club was called Bellington road club.  after he recovered and was able to ride he became club champion.  His personal best was riding 320 miles in one day. This bike as also been ridden all around europe as well..  then was relegated to the barn and sat there for many years.  Sold through auction by family in uk in 2005....the frame size is  40 1/2 by 23 h by 22 1/4 long ... it is a nulli secondus frame set which believed to be a super special.. this  need to be reasearched further and documented..


----------



## fattyre (Jun 5, 2019)

320 miles in 24 hours is 26.5mph average speed non stop.  Not possible.    Maybe km, that _could_ be possible,  but it would still be extremely difficult even by todays standards with modern equipment.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2019)

That’s what I got just relying on that info written by the seller


----------



## fattyre (Jun 5, 2019)

I’m not calling you out , just sayin that a mighty tall tail.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2019)

I don’t really care ...things change ...he’s old possibly dead who cares about that most of its seems plauseable. I just care that’s it’s interesting and should and will be preserved..


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2019)

Oops...Better check your math..... lol ....320 miles divided by 24 hr is 13.3 miles per hour  not 26.5.  


fattyre said:


> I’m not calling you out , just sayin that a mighty tall tail.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 6, 2019)

Ahh yes, ment to type 12 hours ,not 24.  My bad!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 6, 2019)

I love some of the stories, history almost as much as the bikes. most of it is here say, you have a letter, which I'm sure will be preserved and passed down with the bike for future history..... very very cool, on a special bike, is icing on the cake


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you ..I do too ...it really gives it life.. the letter was by a relative who asked the Mr Phillips about it... its kinda funny ..on the back of the letter there’s a note from someone else he knew there wanting to buy it back for a profit.. I really like prewar but it’s like the bluebird once you see it it does something to you.. just want it more...


----------



## Dursley Pedersen (Aug 16, 2019)

In the UK, time trials (under the control of the RTTC) were run at various distances from ten miles through to 24 hours, as a way of circumventing the laws against cycle racing on the public highway.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 19, 2019)

That’s Very interesting thank you for the info.  


Dursley Pedersen said:


> In the UK, time trials (under the control of the RTTC) were run at various distances from ten miles through to 24 hours, as a way of circumventing the laws against cycle racing on the public highway.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 7, 2019)

A true work of bicycle art! Nobody does jewelry-like filigree lug work like Hetchins. Also love those crazy seat and chain stays!! You’re a lucky man to be the caretaker of this. The back story only enhances its value and collectability.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you very much... yes I too do see it as a work of British art.. it’s so much nicer in person and pleasing to the eyes. soon I will put it back together just been doing summer things and restoring my trans am at the moment so it will be a winter project..


----------



## dave429 (Sep 8, 2019)

Beautiful frame! I love that you have some of the history on bike. Were the rear stays designed that way for looks or were they suppose to benefit the frame in some way?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you yes that bit of history gives it life.. I’m not a expert on them I think it was designed to absorb rough road shock from riding on old English / euro roads.. there is a site dedicated to the hetchins bicycles and its history..a very good read.


dave429 said:


> Beautiful frame! I love that you have some of the history on bike. Were the rear stays designed that way for looks or were they suppose to benefit the frame in some way?


----------

